# Come visit Okinawa!



## RL8775 (Apr 6, 2020)

Come visit me at Okinawa! Original March 20th incorportated island, looking for in game friends!

5010-5396-4243


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

Would you provide a dodo code in private? would love to visit


----------



## RL8775 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah later when I get on for sure, feel free to add my switch code tho, because usually I just open my gates online, and people are free to join =)


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

RL8775 said:


> Yeah later when I get on for sure, feel free to add my switch code tho, because usually I just open my gates online, and people are free to join =)



I keep friend codes only for IRL friends! but thank you anyway! Look forward to the dodo when you are online.


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

That’s awesome would love to visit


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Will add you


----------



## RL8775 (Apr 6, 2020)

Awesome looking forward to having you guys! My native fruit is pears, but I also got cherries, and peaches, and I got a few blue roses, if anyone needs one.


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 6, 2020)

I keep seeing that road path on a lot of photos but can’t seem to find the source anywhere. 
do you have any links? Thanks.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 6, 2020)

AyaNisaki on the switch, right? I added you if so! Can't wait to see your town!


----------



## RL8775 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes the switch, I’ll be on later tonight, and @Dogeater909 its a code at the Mabel shop touch screen it’s MA-6615-9961-6094


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 6, 2020)

RL8775 said:


> Yes the switch, I’ll be on later tonight, and @Dogeater909 its a code at the Mabel shop touch screen it’s MA-6615-9961-6094



Thank you!


----------



## RL8775 (Apr 14, 2020)

Remember guys I randomly open my gate so feel free to visit when its open!


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2020)

RL8775 said:


> Come visit me at Okinawa! Original March 20th incorportated island, looking for in game friends!
> 
> 5010-5396-4243



Added you ^-^


----------



## RL8775 (Apr 14, 2020)

Awesome accepted ^^^


----------



## Sara? (Apr 14, 2020)

can i come and shop in your stores?


----------



## RL8775 (Aug 3, 2020)

Still looking for in game friends that visit regularly and I can visit too! Come to Okinawa!


----------

